# Gooby's Puppy Growth Progress



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Just wanted a thread to showcase Gooby's growth. He is 3 months today and I finally got around to doing his AKC registration. My baby's getting so big! He's goofy, funny, brave. He's been trying to jump on the couch and has decided he's big enough to jump off of it into one of his dog beds...

Here's a 2 months vs 3 months side by side


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

A bonus of him losing his mind for the liver treat.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

LOVE him! :flypig:


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

Love the pics!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a cutie! I cook chicken liver as treats and even JoJo forgets his issues and trots as fast as he can to get to me😋


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He just gets cuter and cuter!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

itsgooby said:


> My baby's getting so big!


Generally speaking, these Havanese puppies have a profound growth rate over the first 12 months or so, then they will start to slow down.



> He's goofy, funny, brave.


You haven't seen anything yet! Good Luck!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Gooby, you are just adorable!:smile2:


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Such a cutie!! His white collar reminds me of the poofy things clowns wear around their necks, I have a feeling he’s quite the clown too!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The side by side pictures are so smart! They are really cute and when he’s all grown up you’ll be so glad you did that!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SWEET!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Goobs is 4 months old today  I love him so much. I love how he follows me around - during the day I work in the bedroom and he will just sit outside the door when he is out of his crate or come in and wait to be allowed on the bed :crying: He likes to play fetch and I have to say he is the best behaved and fastest learner in his puppy kindergarten class. I was telling my husband "I hope he gets the valedictorian award at his graduation". My husband's like "...do they even give awards.." They don't :bounce: 

My favorite time of the day is when we sit together and I hand feed him his meals in his crate. He has learned 'down' very quickly this way. He has gotten very good at walking on leash though as soon as the elevator opens to our floor he ZOOMS to our apartment door as fast as he can. We are working on that  He finds joy in taking our socks off our feet and my house slippers to one of his little beds to collect along with his toys. The sock thing is entirely my husbands fault!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Gooby is growing so fast. He's just beautiful. Sounds like a match made in heaven for everyone. Treasure your beautiful, smart little guy. I know you will.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a darling little angel! Jodie was the star of her puppy class too. She was such a clown but settled down as soon as she had to go to her pillow. You should get a certificate and you can just put valedictorian on it yourself😋 I love Havanese puppies. Potty training and all I just love, love, love them. 💕 I have 3 of them following me everywhere, if one is missing I just seem to know without looking.
Congratulations to Goobs too, he has fantastic parents!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Goobster has turned out to be 100% Havanese. These little dogs will worm their way into your heart and never let go. It only gets worse as they age up! Be prepared for a lifelong love affair.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness... what a little love bug! 😍


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Can’t believe I missed the original post on this (I’m a sucker for a doggy picture)!

He is so gorgeous and it is so lovely to read about his progress and see how loved Gooby is:smile2:

Thanks for sharing and congratulations on having the cutest pup! X


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All Havanese puppies are cute, but he really is exceptional!!! <3


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I love the eyes! He looks so alert and so intent! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Gooby is adorable!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

His EYES is that 4 mo pic! I can see why you are so smitten. He is beyond adorable! 🥰


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Gooby at 5 months! My big boy is 5 months and around 8lbs. He has started to get a bit more vocal when he hears a knock on our door. My husband always wanted a guard dog and sounds like he may actually get one now!!  During walks, he is a very good boy and is starting to ignore distractions like cars driving by. He is never phased when other dogs are barking at him, just keeps moving along his own merry way. He adores the dog park when we are in there alone, eager to show his skills. It's nice to see that he always looks to me when he feels he's far away and rushes back. I let him walk ahead of me off leash and he will always wait for me to catch up and makes me melt lol.

I included a pic of his coat after brushing. He's quite light underneath. You can also see how it's wavy near the root, can anyone explain why? Do I need to be line brushing him more often?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh goody, we have an update on Goobs! I think everyone on HF takes ownership of these puppies especially those where we get regular updates! We are just as proud of him as you are.

It looks like Goobs is going to be a biggun at already 8 pounds. I love his "lion's mane" chest. Gooby wouldn't be 100% Havanese if he DIDN'T bark when someone is at the door. I don't think it is fear barking, I think it is more like "YIPPEE, we got company" bark. 

He may be starting to "blow coat." This is the time Havanese puppies transition from their puppy coat to adult coat. Those of us who have been through it, call it "six months of living hell-o." He is kind of young to start but who knows. Enjoy these puppy days because they will end far too soon.

Keep posting updates at least monthly........WITH PHOTOS!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> Gooby at 5 months! My big boy is 5 months and around 8lbs. He has started to get a bit more vocal when he hears a knock on our door. My husband always wanted a guard dog and sounds like he may actually get one now!!  During walks, he is a very good boy and is starting to ignore distractions like cars driving by. He is never phased when other dogs are barking at him, just keeps moving along his own merry way. He adores the dog park when we are in there alone, eager to show his skills. It's nice to see that he always looks to me when he feels he's far away and rushes back. I let him walk ahead of me off leash and he will always wait for me to catch up and makes me melt lol.
> 
> I included a pic of his coat after brushing. He's quite light underneath. You can also see how it's wavy near the root, can anyone explain why? Do I need to be line brushing him more often?


He is such a doll! Glad to hear he's doing so well! I've been intrigued by his color. What did his breeder say his color was. He looks like he MIGHT be a REAL brindle. (a lot of people use that term for dogs that aren't really brindle) Do you know if he had sort of :"tiger stripes" as a baby?

As far as the waves, that is probably the START of his adult coat... and it is perfectly normal and absolutely correct. Havanese coats are SUPPOSED to be wavy. Often you can't see it in dogs that are freshly prepared for the show ring, because when you blow dry them, the waves get pulled out temporarily. But they are bak by the next day!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

I absolutely will keep posting monthly! His breeder said his adult weight should be 11 and I just can't believe that.. luckily the vet confirmed he is not overweight so I shouldn't be worried haha


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

itsgooby said:


> Gooby at 5 months! My big boy is 5 months and around 8lbs. He has started to get a bit more vocal when he hears a knock on our door. My husband always wanted a guard dog and sounds like he may actually get one now!!  During walks, he is a very good boy and is starting to ignore distractions like cars driving by. He is never phased when other dogs are barking at him, just keeps moving along his own merry way. He adores the dog park when we are in there alone, eager to show his skills. It's nice to see that he always looks to me when he feels he's far away and rushes back. I let him walk ahead of me off leash and he will always wait for me to catch up and makes me melt lol.
> 
> I included a pic of his coat after brushing. He's quite light underneath. You can also see how it's wavy near the root, can anyone explain why? Do I need to be line brushing him more often?


Gooby is such a cutie pie!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Gooby's progress is very much owed to this forum! She said he would lighten to a gray. Here's a pic of his coat when he was 3 weeks old, I do see tiger stripes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> Gooby's progress is very much owed to this forum! She said he would lighten to a gray. Here's a pic of his coat when he was 3 weeks old, I do see tiger stripes!


Yes! He is a “real” brindle! And like sables, in Havanese, they most often do lighten. But it’s fun to see, and he is SUCH a pretty color!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since Gooby's last post as we've moved from NY to TX in May! After packing everything with the movers, we road tripped down to Houston over the course of 3 days and have finally settled in. Gooby enjoyed the road trip since he got to sit on his dad's lap the entire time. He is a little over 8 months now! He's still a handsome, well-behaved young boy. He acclimated very well to the new apartment, though his new surroundings are VERY different (lots of sun, heat, birds, ducks, and other dogs around here) he is getting braver every day on his walks.

Since moving here, we have dealt with A LOT - he had his first random bout of diarrhea which lasted about 36 hours then the sad and sudden passing of his cousin Sushi who was our 11 year old family cat. We flew back to NY so we could all support my parents and sister during this hard time. We planted a little fairy garden in honor of Sushi and Gooby helped by keeping a close watch on our digging lol.. Gooby definitely brightened my sister and my mom up for the weekend and we got to spend Father's Day in NY. He never spent much time with Sushi but as soon as he got to my parent's place he went straight to the room Sushi was usually in to look for her. 

Here are some pics.. 1st pic is his first vet appt in Houston next to his first grooming in Houston, then just a happy Goobs gettin rubs from his mama  I'm excited to catch up all the posts I've missed!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a cute boy!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh My Dog, we have a Goobster sighting! He is one GOOD LOOKING boy! It is so good to hear about his adventures. Ricky and I have missed him and we are both so happy he is doing well. We both need a regular Goobster fix to know that the world is still spinning on its axis. So often we get attached to dogs on this forum and then they just disappear. Each and every dog is a valued member to us. Please give us an update on him as frequently as you can even if it is a simple, "we are still here and everything is going fine."

Thanks for checking in.
[EDIT] forgot to say Ricky was born near Houston!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh how wonderful to see Gooby on the forum again, he is growing up so fast! You have certainly been busy the last 3 months. My husband is Japanese so we think Sushi is the best name ever. That was very sweet of you to support your family. My mother in law passed away the day after we arrived home with Jodie and the dogs came with us every where. There is something delightfully healing about a puppy. Making a fairy garden is a nice way to remember Sushi.
Gooby's pictures are fantastic! He looks like a very happy little guy. Joide licked my screen 8 times, I think she might be in love💜 It's okay though, my husband married an older woman and he still seems pretty happy about it😆
Welcome back to the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, he’s such an adorable boy! And still getting cuter all the time!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness...Gooby is such a beautiful boy! I want to smile just looking at him! It sounds like it has been a busy few months. I love the idea of a fairy garden remembrance for your sweet family cat Sushi.💙 Good to have you back!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

He is SO handsome! Love his coloring and gorgeous coat, and his eyes are so full of joy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So glad to hear from you and Gooby! Sorry for your loss of Sushi. Gooby is a very handsome boy, love the pictures.!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Gooby looks like such a happy little boy☺ And super cut too! 

As others have said, sorry to hear of Sushi’s passing, dog or cat, they hold such a special place on our hearts 💕


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the way Gooby looks! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Welp, the day has come! Gooby finally had to get a haircut just shy of 9 months. The matting was getting out of control and nothing I did helped, despite daily brushing, dematting comb, conditioning detangling sprays.. I was dreading this day so much.. to watch his gorgeous puppy hair with golden tips be cut off. But it's for the best! I really didn't want him to be uncomfortable. Plus I'm sure he feels MUCH cooler in the Texas heat like this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Look, though!!! All his tiger stripes are back!!! That is SOOOO COOOOL!!!! ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Would you mind telling me who his breeder is? I have been discussing his coloring with a couple of breeder friends, and we are SO interested in him! As I mentioned before, it is not uncommon for someone to SAY a Havanese is a brindle. It is MUCH more uncommon to actually see a TRUE brindle Havanese! We'd love to know more about the genetics behind him! If you'd rather PM me, that's fine too!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> Look, though!!! All his tiger stripes are back!!! That is SOOOO COOOOL!!!! ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


Yes it’s so cool to see the pattern of colors underneath! He’s adorable! ❤❤


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Gooby is so adorable! Love, love his coloring.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a beautiful boy at any length!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

A real cutie!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

krandall said:


> Would you mind telling me who his breeder is? I have been discussing his coloring with a couple of breeder friends, and we are SO interested in him! As I mentioned before, it is not uncommon for someone to SAY a Havanese is a brindle. It is MUCH more uncommon to actually see a TRUE brindle Havanese! We'd love to know more about the genetics behind him! If you'd rather PM me, that's fine too!


PMing you now! I love my baby's tiger stripes so much, he is truly unique. I can show you his pedigree if that helps too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> PMing you now! I love my baby's tiger stripes so much, he is truly unique. I can show you his pedigree if that helps too.



Yes!!! I would LOVE that!!!


----------

